# 4 Bay chargers



## GlacieredPyro (11/12/15)

As the title states.

Need a 4 bay charger.
Who has stock?


----------



## Vapers Corner (11/12/15)

HI @GlacieredPyro 

We have stock. here: http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-luc-v4-four-bay-lcd-charger-533?category=100

Also with free delivery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (11/12/15)

Hi @GlacieredPyro 
We have stock:
http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/battery-chargers

Regards
Peter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (11/12/15)

Order in thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

